# Umbenennung XML-Tags



## fget (24. Sep 2012)

Hey Leutz, 
bin grad dabei ein Programm zu  pinseln welches eine csv-Datei in eine xml-Datei umwandelt, so weit so gut. Nur häng ich gerade. Die Hierarchie stimmt soweit, doch die Benennung der Tags nicht. Folgende ausgabe:

[XML]<list>
  <list>
    <string-array>
      <string>Title</string>
      <string></string>
    </string-array>
    <string-array>
      <string>FirstName</string>
      <string>Aldo</string>
    </string-array>
    <string-array>
      <string>MiddleName</string>
      <string></string>
    </string-array>
    <string-array>
      <string>LastName</string>
      <string>Aufdenblatten</string>
    </string-array>[/XML]


usw. 

Anstelle von <list> z.B müsste Kontakte stehen ect.

Ich verwende zum Konvertieren eine  X-Stream Library in Netbeans. Mein bisheriger Code der Klasse:


```
package phonebook2;

import java.io.FileReader;
import java.io.FileWriter;
import java.util.ArrayList;
import java.util.List;

import au.com.bytecode.opencsv.CSVReader;
import com.thoughtworks.xstream.XStream;

public class Main {


public static void main(String[] args)
{

    String startFile = "Outlook_Contacts.csv";
    String outFile = "Outlook_Contacts1.xml";

    try {
        CSVReader reader = new CSVReader(new FileReader(startFile));
        String[] line = null;

        String[] header = reader.readNext();

        List out = new ArrayList();

        while((line = reader.readNext())!=null)
        {


                List<String[]> item = new ArrayList<String[]>();
                for (int i = 0; i < header.length; i++)
                {

                        String[] keyVal = new String[2];
                        String string = header[i];
                        String val = line[i];
                        keyVal[0] = string;
                        keyVal[1] = val;
                        item.add(keyVal);


                }
                out.add(item);
        }




        XStream xstream = new XStream();

        xstream.toXML(out, new FileWriter(outFile,false));

    }    catch (Exception e)
         {
          // TODO Auto-generated catch block
          e.printStackTrace();
         }

    }

}
```

So hoffe mir könnte jemand ansatzweise helfen. Kann man das irgendwo simpel einstellen? Denn bin noch Anfänger und grad noch am lernen. :rtfm:

Über Antworten wäre ich froh. Danke.


----------



## nillehammer (24. Sep 2012)

Ja, das Stichwort bei XStream dazu heißt "Alias". Infos gibt's hier: XStream - Alias Tutorial


----------



## TryToHelp (24. Sep 2012)

Kommt es mir nur so vor, oder bricht fget seine Aufgabe geschickt in einzelstücke und lässt sich die komplette Aufgabe hier Stück für Stück lösen?


----------



## fget (24. Sep 2012)

@ TryToHelp:

Auf jeden Fall!!!!:autsch:

Wenn du meine Themen genau verfolgst warum merkst du nicht das ich MEIN Programm Schritt für Schritt weiter mache?!?! Und dementsprechend tauchen neue Probleme auf oder nicht? Mein Gott, langsam komm ich mir hier in diesem Forum vor wie in einem Verhör!!  Vielen Dank für die Masse an Infos wieder mal in diesem Thread bereits! Unglaublich.


----------



## SlaterB (24. Sep 2012)

@fget
da das Forum doch mit so schlechter Qualität überzeugt, warum suchst du dir nicht ein anderes, wo anscheinend Musterlösungen vom Himmel fallen?
bin noch unentschlossen was mir dir zu tun ist (schon vorher aufgefallen),

Thema hier geschlossen für den Anfang


----------

